

Tevatron 'has found Higgs boson', say rumours - fiaz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/large-hadron-collider/7885997/Large-Hadron-Collider-rival-Tevatron-has-found-Higgs-boson-say-rumours.html

======
anonymouslambda
Let's settle this: the rumors spread by one fame-seeking blogger are just
rumors. That's it.

Fermilab Twitter: <http://twitter.com/FermilabToday/status/18396561721>

